# Need rod fixed HELP!!



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a Penn Powerstick spinning rod. It used to belong to my old man, when he passed i took ownership of the rod. It has several broken eyes. the blank is in good shape. What i would like to do is 1st have it re-eyed perferably with the big stainless eyes like on a king or cobe rod. If its possible i would like to have something written on the blank, just something simple like in memory of with his name and birth date. It would have been his 55th birthday this month and saw the rod in the garage and figured i'de see what i could do with it. Any idea's would be great.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ron Trine

Rod-n-Reel *Depot

*458-0428

www.rodnreeldepot.com


----------

